
USPTO rolls back Apple's pinch-to-zoom and snap patents - nreece
http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox/2012/12/19/uspto_rolls_back_apple_s_pinch_to_zoom_and_snap_patents.html
======
sigzero
The USPTO should pay Apple back the millions it spent on litigation.

~~~
beatgammit
I think you mean they should make Apple pay back a bunch of the money it got
from the Samsung case.

~~~
brisance
Except that's a procedural action and is being mis-reported, and that Samsung
has yet to pay Apple anything.

